# Catalina Island Cruise



## kiprichard (Aug 1, 2007)

We're taking two 47' Beneteaus for a one week cruise from Marina del Rey to Catalina Island and vicinity during the last week of March, 2008. None of us have ever been there before so we're looking for advice from those of you who have. The timing may not be the best but several of our members are teachers and that's when their spring break occurs, so that's not negotiable. What do we need to know, what are the must see locations? We all have extensive sailing experience in the west coast San Juan and Gulf Islands.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Two Harbors is nicer than Avalon, IMO. Much more like California/Baja of old. But if you have the time, do both.

Moorings in Two Harbors will run you $40.00 a night. But you can anchor in the general vincinity for free in 60 to 90 feet. Bring a windlass.

Also, remember that it is MANDATORY for all of you of drinking age to have a congrayulatory Buffalo Milk when you get to the Isthmus. Just ask the bartender--they'll know.........

Read this for some more info--

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=two+harbors+cruising+anchoring&btnG=Google+Search

And here's a link to the photos I took last month during Buccaneers' Day. But beware, there's a lot of 'em---Enjoy

Rick

http://picasaweb.google.com/Sherekhan52/BuccaneerDaysRedux?authkey=Xur5pyhAwlY


----------



## kiprichard (Aug 1, 2007)

*Pictures*

The picturse are great Rick. Thanks for posting them. I'll forward them to our "group".

Ken


----------



## LWinters (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Ken,

I can highly recommend the video Cast off for Catalina. I got this vid before I took a 5 day cruise to the island from Redondo Beach. It told me everything I wanted to know about the island right down to how best to pick up one of the mooring balls they use on the island. It is worth every penny.

I agree with Rick as well. We were big fans of Catalina Harbor on the far side of the island, but you'll want a dingy to get to the island. You can find the video at:

http://www.amazon.com/Cast-Off-Catalina-None/dp/B000AY6JVU

Our pics are at:

http://r.lee.winters.googlepages.com/thecatalinatrip
You can mouse over the pics on the bottom to speed up the slideshow. Enjoy the trip. We were accompanied by about 100 bottle nose dolphins as we left Redondo.

LW


----------



## kananumpua (Jan 2, 2006)

Rick,

I was just looking through your pics that you posted of the area. I was shocked to see this










This boat is berthed next to a guy that I crew for near Oriental, NC at blackbeards sailing club. The word on the dock was that he built the boat himselft and sailed it around the world. That a freaking big boat to build yourself. Your photos are proof that he has atleast taken the boat coast to coast. The man looks to be in his late 50 maybe early 60's and he is still out there working on it all the time. I think it is a a truly impressive accomplishment. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Glad you like the pics, Kidz. And Kana, that huge woody was beautiful. A bit too much boat and maintenance for my own taste but gorgeous none-the-less. Hope it remains in this shape for many years to come. But we did watch her re-anchor a couple of times on the Friday when the wind was blowing 35. That's a lot of free board and windage to deal with but thankfully they did OK. That same afternoon (actually after dark) _Profligate_ (Latitude 38's large Cat) almost got beached when the rodes parted. She was anchored on the fringe reef between the ketch and Bird Rock in my picture. The waves were breaking at 5 foot just yards aft of her stern during the day. I'll give the Two Harbors patrol people and Baywatch a ton of credit in getting her safely to a mooring without loosing her. It was a very close call...........


----------



## kiprichard (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks L.W.
I ordered the video.

Ken


----------



## dohenyboy (Aug 16, 2006)

The things that trips up most first timers to Catalina is not being able to get a mooring at Avalon (often difficult without waiting some days) and then while waiting not being able to anchor because they don't have enough rode. The anchoring area by Avalon has a drop off. You need a long rode in many anchoring places around Catalina. 
Two Harbors is a nice place to moor but a little boring for some people.
There are a couple good books on the Channel Islands out there. _Boating and Diving Catalina Island_ by Bruce Wicklund comes to mind


----------



## peteramc (Jan 7, 2008)

kiprichard said:


> We're taking two 47' Beneteaus for a one week cruise from Marina del Rey to Catalina Island and vicinity during the last week of March, 2008. None of us have ever been there before so we're looking for advice from those of you who have. The timing may not be the best but several of our members are teachers and that's when their spring break occurs, so that's not negotiable. What do we need to know, what are the must see locations? We all have extensive sailing experience in the west coast San Juan and Gulf Islands.


Emerald Bay is really nice too. Its close to the west end.. thats on the other side of the island from avalon.


----------



## svindigo (Sep 11, 2002)

If/when you get to Avalon take a tour of the Casino it has a very interesting history and if you like art deco it's a real treat. If you can't get a mooring in Avalon you can head to White's and either anchor or moor but it's more of a dink ride to get into town. There is great hiking in both the Avalon area and Isthmus. Avalon is more touristy and Isthmus is more rustic. Avalon will be easier to get into during the week vs the weekend since there are less PB's out then. That said we prefer the Isthmus/West end of the island for the diving/hiking/kayaking/less crowds. Rick's right about the Buffalo Milk by the way. I think you can be fined for not having one. Voice of experience here... If you don't like the first one I guarantee you'll like the fourth one! Have a great trip.

Ike


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

If you are there before "Palm Sunday" you get winter rates, one week for price of 2 nights. If you get a weeks worth at Two Harbors they'll let you move around to the different mooring areas on the West End. This is the quieter undeveloped end of the Island. Also winter rates at Avalon but the 2 places are not interchangeable. Gotta go to Avalon at least once just for the view. All harbors with the exception of Cat Harbor on the backside of the West End can get pretty bumpy when a storm blows thru or during Santa Ana's.
http://www.visitcatalinaisland.com/twoHarbors/boat_mooring.php
http://www.catalina.com/main.html


----------



## jimmytc (Aug 30, 2004)

*Catalina group*



kiprichard said:


> We're taking two 47' Beneteaus for a one week cruise from Marina del Rey to Catalina Island and vicinity during the last week of March, 2008. None of us have ever been there before so we're looking for advice from those of you who have. The timing may not be the best but several of our members are teachers and that's when their spring break occurs, so that's not negotiable. What do we need to know, what are the must see locations? We all have extensive sailing experience in the west coast San Juan and Gulf Islands.


I know these guys - you better train that liver before you leave!!
Especially the Calgary boys !!


----------



## kiprichard (Aug 1, 2007)

*Thanks*

We've watched the video (it was worth every dime), checked out the recommended websites and looked at the pictures so I think we're good to go. Thanks for your input - things are always easier when you have some idea of what you will encounter. We'll make sure we order the Buffalo Milk but I'm pretty sure we're getting set up with that one ( I think I'll talk one of the other guys into it and watch ). Anybody know of a site on currents in that area? I can't seem to find one - maybe they're not an issue.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Currents (as they are) are generally not an issue. About the opposite of Fundy. But I do recall a day a while back at Two Harbors where the kids were all jumping off the boat from the spinny halyard. Big fun, but then out of the corner of my eye I saw my 13 y/o back near the stern and spinning in a slow circle. Plus her chin was under water. I watched her for a sec and then jumped in after her. The first thing I noticed was my legs were getting dragged in one direction but my torso was going the other way. Very strange feeling, especially in 70 feet of water. This lasted about 3 minutes as we were pushed about 60 feet or so---then it just stopped. Interesting stuff, 'cuz no one else in the water felt it..........


----------



## svindigo (Sep 11, 2002)

The Isthmus side of 2 Harbors definitely gets current running through it. At night it's really easy to see when the phosphorescence is visible. It is something we keep in mind when anchoring and diving in the area.

If you are on a mooring we have had the current be strong enough to push our neighbor and us together. Of course this will only happen at 0230! 

It's never been a problem but it's something to be aware of.

Enjoy your trip.

Ike


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Since you are coming from MDR, you might consider a detour to Paradise Cove in Malibu, which has a nice restaurant ashore. Also, you might consider going to Santa Barbara Island, which is about 20? miles NW of Catalina. I haven't sailed the area since the 1980's, but others who have posted here may be able to give you more details.

Hope you experience the phosphoresence in the area, as well as the friendly Southern California porpoises, and sea lions, who seem to like people more than the more standoffish ones in the PNW


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Careful at Paradise Cove;
1) The reef eats anchors.
2) Can get rolly.
3) They get pissed if you dingy to the beach, especially with a motor on the back. Surfboardsand kayaks seem to be fine though.

Santa Barbara Island is about 24 miles from the west end of Catalina. I think once a year they have a paddle board race 'tween the two. Kinda hardcore.
It'll be butt cold 'til about late June. Hell, at the moment it's 48 in Redondo Beach and I have to wear pants. Double check with the charter co. AND the charts before popping over there. Just to be safe.

Oh and our marine life here is muuuuuch more laid back than the snooty suckers up north. Hell, the seals even wear shades...........


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

RickLaPaz said:


> Careful at Paradise Cove;
> 
> Oh and our marine life here is muuuuuch more laid back than the snooty suckers up north. Hell, the seals even wear shades...........


Yeah, that's true. The sharks even follow your boat around..... Seriously!!!


----------



## jimmytc (Aug 30, 2004)

*Catalina*

Our main concern is what the girls are wearing, not the other wildlife!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Alot of the northern islands have great diving and good hikes.


----------

